# Looking for the best line for steelhead



## marty1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Guys, I have used lots of different types of line for steelhead fishing. I was wondering what brand and pound test works best for you guys as Im always happy to try a different presentation.


----------



## rhunter111 (Nov 17, 2010)

Bottom bouncing -Trilene XT has never let me down. Float fishing I life Suffix Elite, both in 8#.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey Marty, get ready to be "blown away" from all different replies you're going to get. BTW this subject has been done here more than once, if you try the "search" function you may be able to find some of the old threads.

As far as line goes for many years I was Trilene XL/XT user until a friend told me he heard about this stuff called P-Line CXX Extra Strong, he tried it and like it then I tried it and fell in love! Whether we're bottom bouncing or floating jigs/spawn my set is nomally #6 main line depending on the conditions we're fishing my leader is either the same P-line in #6 or #4.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

CXX is too stiff. It pops off your reel if you are using spinning. It also twists more, and has crazy memory. 

Trilene, Maxima are the two for me.


----------



## marty1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Burksee, that is a line I have not tried, I will give it a shot. I have been using Trilene XT for a while and it has done real well, but im sure there is always something better. I've been fishing a lot with 12lb test and I see a lot of you guys go way lighter, I may have to try that with my next spool of line.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

8# Maxima Ultragreen mainline w/6# Ultragreen leader unless I need to run a flouro leader in low clear water.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

jatc said:


> 8# Maxima Ultragreen mainline w/6# Ultragreen leader unless I need to run a flouro leader in low clear water.


Exactly that. I've never needed any other combination.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

T-line by mason is my all time favorite mono for spinning reels. Strongest,limpest, most memory free line ever. P-line cxx or suffix on the center pins and power pro on the bc's.
Berkley 100% fluro or p-line fluro for leaders. When the waters gin clear.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey tannhd, can't say I've ever encountered any of that but I make it a habit of doing this to all of my spinning reel spools, p-line or not. Check out my post and others in this thread, highly recommended!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=438601

I will say that I've fished with many others who've use all kindsw of different lines, not all are bad but the only other line I've seen perform as well as p-line is maxima but I think its a little more money too.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

10lb suffix mainline with either 8 or 6lb leader of seagur fluoro. Am trying 10lb Pline cxx on my pin and it is super stiff and memory is bad just taking it off filler spool.


----------



## Minner_Chaser (Jul 9, 2013)

The two I use are either P-Line or Berkeley Vanish Fluorocarbon


----------



## rhunter111 (Nov 17, 2010)

As far as leader goes,in the fall I use Maxima 6# ultra green line, not leader material, with my Trilene Xt mainline.When the water cools off and the fish dont fight as hard I'll drop down to 5# Maxima ultra green leader material. I personally have caught more fish on Maxima ultra green leader than any florocarbon leader and see no reason to spend the extra money on it.Also the floro I have tried has been very inconsistent in strength.
Btw my main line is always 8#.


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

My setup is simple , #10 line either trilene smooth casting , which isn't expensive and for a leader I use #6 seagaur red label floro which run about $10 . I don't use a swivel I just do a surgeons knot and it holds


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I've been using the raven line in 12lb for main on the pin. It has minimal memory. Put it on a buddy's spinning reel who was having issues. Took away almost all line twist issues. It's cheap stuff too.


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

What do you guys like to use when drifting/rolling bottom? Not back bouncing, side drifting if you will. I used power pro braid as mainline last year, but hated i couldnt "see" my line well at all. Do you like a high vis braid as mainline, and whats available in that? Thanks.


----------



## rhunter111 (Nov 17, 2010)

I run Trilene Xt mainline for side-drifting, as far as braid goes it is hard to see,years ago we would run the bright green colored fireline and would color the last 10one feet or so with a black permanent marker,especially in clear water,now i just run the natural colored fireline and just deal with the visibility issues.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

rhunter111 said:


> I run Trilene Xt mainline for side-drifting, as far as braid goes it is hard to see,years ago we would run the bright green colored fireline and would color the last 10one feet or so with a black permanent marker,especially in clear water,now i just run the natural colored fireline and just deal with the visibility issues.


I have always used Fireline for bottom bouncing as well. Ulta sensitive, no stretch or memory. I just recently spooled my reel with the hi vis green because of same visibility issues. The marker trick sounds like one I may have to try. I was also thinking of adding a micro swivel and running ten feet or so flouro to my three way then leader.


----------



## GillCommander15 (May 1, 2011)

Hey marty,
yeah everyone has their choice of lines but for float fishing, which is the method i prefer for steelhead; go with 12 pound hi visibility Suffix Elite and leader it off with 8 pound Seagar Floro. the Seagar line is a very strong line and has done a great job in different water clarity. I recently switched over to the Siglon F high visibililty 12 pound mono because of the new features it offeres. It is water resistant, has minimal memory, great strenght, and ties great knots. Thats my preference but everyone has their opinions. good luck to ya.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Just a little tip I picked up years ago I thought I'd share....

No matter what line you use on a spinning reel, you will probably have to deal with some line twisting issues. Some lines will hold more "memory" than others, especially the lines that are more abrasion resistant like Trilene XT.

What I learned was if you take the spool off of your reel, after you put fresh line on it, and submerge the entire spool in a bucket of water for several hours it will help "reset" the line to your spool. I started doing this about ten years ago and almost never have any issues with line twist anymore. Give it a try.


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have been using blood run tackle's floating mono this year for bobber fishing. The 16 lb line seems to be a lot better than last years 10 lb. line. I was not impressed last year. It is NOT as thick as most 16 lb monos. I had ice in my guides last Friday and it held up very well. It casts very well. I've only landed a half dozen fish on it, but it comes off the spool just like it did when I spooled it up. just my 2 cents for a float fishing line. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

